# Define: Sexy Move



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 7, 2014)

There was recently a discussion on this topic on this thread on pages 24 and 25. I would like to continue this discussion here.

What is sexy move?
Is it simply R U R' U' or is it more?
How would you define it?

Here are the definitions that me, TDM, and kclejeune have proposed.


wiki said:


> The Sexy move, is a four turn trigger, most often something like R U R' U' but any sides may be used for the same sequence.


Which is what I believed, so the sexy move that I like to use is R' F R U'. But others disagreed. 


kclejeune said:


> Sexy move implies (move 1, move 2, inverse of move one, inverse of move 2)


 which would essentially be a commutator.


TDM said:


> It's R U R' U' or its mirror. If you ask almost _anyone_ if R' F R U' is a sexy move, they'll say no.





Jaysammey777 said:


> It defiantly looks sexier  what about these algs?
> R U R' U'
> U R' U' R
> R' U' R U
> ...





TDM said:


> When you repeat them, they're all sexy moves.





kclejeune said:


> Notice they're all commutators





TDM said:


> By your definition, sledgehammers are sexy moves!





kclejeune said:


> "Four move commutators which are preserving of edge orientation"



That has been the discussion so far. What do you define sexy move as? If it's just R U R' U', why?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 7, 2014)

It's R U R' U'. It started from this video: (Edit: I guess it was mentioned before this video, but this is when it became very widely used, and a remix version was made.)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 7, 2014)

Erik said:


> Yo guys,
> it was not that lucky, the PLL was simply a U2 move.
> Arnaud has got it on video and it'll be uploaded soon.
> I could basically save a pair while making the cross, and then the lookahead was simply very good.
> ...



I think of this


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 7, 2014)

Just R U R' U' because that set of moves is that trigger. Rotating the cube and using different faces would make it a different trigger in my eyes. The only exception would be performing a trigger with your left hand instead of right hand. So L' U' L U would be a sexy move from the left hand. 

Here is how I see triggers(they are very important tools for me in learning algs. I even colour code triggers when I write them down):

R U R' U' and L' U' L U = Sexy Move (Red) 
R U R' F' and L' U' L F = Sexy Flick (Green)
R' F R F' and L F' L' F = Sledge hammer (Blue)
R U R' U and L' U' L U' = Sune trigger (Yellow

Those are the most common triggers I use


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 7, 2014)

These posts are even older. I daresay these are the first written mentions of the "sexy" move? These should be in order from oldest to newest.



AvGalen said:


> Thanks Mike. Could you also let me know which parts of the video are to hard for him to understand? I would really like to get some feedback from a beginner. The reason I used Sune to orient corners is because there is no need to rotate the cube *(I used to do x2, sexy move(s), D, etc)* and because it makes the transition to a 4 look last layer easier.





AvGalen said:


> abbracadiabra: I would like to turn this into a text tutorial, but I will have to get some webspace. And that means I will get carried away and make a 10.000 page cube-site with every method, alg, technique, etc. To protect me from that I just made the start of every video a summary. Pausing the video and writing the summary down (or printscreen) should be enough for most people.
> 
> Mike: Instead of R'D'RD I actually learnd FDF'D' 20 years ago. I never make a mistake with it and still use it for blindfolded-orientation in the U-layer. It took me 1 year of speedcubing to realise that z2 and sexy move does the same thing, but much faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

I think R U R' U' is the sexy move, but it can be done from different angles (R' U' R U, L' U' L U, L U L' U').


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 7, 2014)

My understanding is that R U R' U' is sexy, L' U' L U is lexy (Left sEXY).


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> I think R U R' U' is the sexy move, but it can be done from different angles (R' U' R U, L' U' L U, L U L' U').



Yeah R U R' U' is the original and I think almost everyone agrees that


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2014)

Are we really about to go and complicate this?

R U R' U' = sexy move. Then you have L' U' L U Lexy. Simple and clean.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2014)

[a, b]

Where a is commonly R and b is commonly U.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 7, 2014)

> By your definition, sledgehammers are sexy moves!



A sledgehammer is a sexy move variant... It's basically inverse sexy move from x', or left handed sexy from x' y2.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> A sledgehammer is a sexy move variant... It's basically inverse sexy move from x', or left handed sexy from x' y2.


Nope, the first two moves of sexy moves are either both CW or both CCW. The first move of a sledgehammer is CCW and the second CW. It's a commutator with both parts being 1 move, but that doesn't make it a sexy move or an inverse sexy move from a different angle.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes. The "Sexy move" can be defined in many different ways, but can we agree that R U R' U' is the most *common* way of defining it?


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> [a, b]
> 
> Where a is commonly R and b is commonly U.



[R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F', z]
^^ new sexy move :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 7, 2014)

To me, R U R' U' is "The Sexy Move". All the other variants are something else, like sledgehammer is specifically R' F R F'. The only other thing I would call sexy move is the same moves but left hand. I never heard of "Lexy" but I would just call it a left hand sexy move.


----------



## stoic (Apr 7, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> To me, R U R' U' is "The Sexy Move". All the other variants are something else, like sledgehammer is specifically R' F R F'. The only other thing I would call sexy move is the same moves but left hand [...]but I would just call it a left hand sexy move.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Amress (Apr 7, 2014)

I know that this isn't THE sexy move, but this is a similar trigger:
R U' R' U

Personally, I can do this much faster than sexy.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 8, 2014)

So nobody would define it as the wiki defines it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 8, 2014)

googlebleh said:


> [R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F', z]
> ^^ new sexy move :tu



Okay, a and b have to be one move.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Okay, a and b have to be one move.



[U2, U2]


----------



## CHJ (Apr 8, 2014)

l' U l U' is mine


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So nobody would define it as the wiki defines it?


Nope. Sorry


----------



## irontwig (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> So nobody would define it as the wiki defines it?



Well, the definition is quite sloppy, "something like" and "any sides" is imo quite bad. However using words like "invariant" is perhaps not optimal either. I kinda prefer z comm (sexy) and y comm (sledge) coined by Singmaster iirc.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nope, the first two moves of sexy moves are either both CW or both CCW. The first move of a sledgehammer is CCW and the second CW. It's a commutator with both parts being 1 move, but that doesn't make it a sexy move or an inverse sexy move from a different angle.



But when you y2, the R or L switches CCW to CW or vice versa, and the U stays whatever it was. So it is x' y2 lexy. From the "sexy" angle, both are CCW or CW.


----------



## ajaymt (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I've read in this thread, it looks like most people believe that R U R' U' is the one and only Sexy Move. What about its inverse, U R U' R'? If the sexy move is called 'sexy' because it's finger trick friendly, U R U' R' should be the Sexy Move (of course, this depends on each person's finger tricks as well). I use F (U R U' R') F' instead of f (R U R' U') f', and F (U R U' R') (U R U' R') (U R U' R') F' instead of the corresponding R U R' U' alg (these are OLLs). Which trigger do you prefer?

(I know this isn't exactly related to the question, but I don't think it deserves a thread of its own.)

(Also, small side note: You can use f (U R U' R') f' instead of F (R U R' U') F', but I don't because I don't really like double-layer turns.)


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> But when you y2, the R or L switches CCW to CW or vice versa, and the U stays whatever it was. So it is x' y2 lexy. From the "sexy" angle, both are CCW or CW.


*R* U R' U' -y2-> *L* U L' U'
*L'* U' L U -y2-> *R'* U' R U

They don't change unless you mirror it; then both the U and the L/R moves stay as the same direction even though they're both in a different direction.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2014)

I just used
The sexy move
Again and again and again.


----------



## GoldenPhoenix (Apr 21, 2014)

So everyone is defining the sexy move as being R U R' U' and in some cases its mirror variants, but there's one move that I learned back when I was beginning to solve, it's not as useful if you're solving bottom up, but does it count as a possible variant of the sexy move? R' D' R D


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> l' U l U' is mine


But that would translate to R U' R' U, instead of R U R' U'?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 21, 2014)

GoldenPhoenix said:


> So everyone is defining the sexy move as being R U R' U' and in some cases its mirror variants, but there's one move that I learned back when I was beginning to solve, it's not as useful if you're solving bottom up, but does it count as a possible variant of the sexy move? R' D' R D



In terms of moves, yes. I mean, it's pretty much the same 4 move commutator from a different angle. But it's not fingertricky like the sexy move(s), so I would not consider it a sexy move.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> But that would translate to R U' R' U, instead of R U R' U'?



It translates to R' F R U'.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It translates to R' F R U'.


How? What he posted was just the left side mirror of R U' R' U.


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> How? What he posted was just the left side mirror of R U' R' U.


Nope, it's R' F R U'. You would be right if he'd said L' U L U'. Try looking at which colour face turns each time for l' U l U' and compare that to what happens to R' F R U'.


----------



## GoldenPhoenix (Apr 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> In terms of moves, yes. I mean, it's pretty much the same 4 move commutator from a different angle. But it's not fingertricky like the sexy move(s), so I would not consider it a sexy move.



it's pretty simple for finger tricks if you hold it right, it uses your ring fingers instead of index fingers, which at least can help you look ahead because the top isn't moving as much (theoretically)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 23, 2014)

id say that the sexy move is a series of four 2-gen moves which can be preformed at speeds enough to woo any non-cuber to the point of immediate sexual attraction toward the move's executor.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 23, 2014)

A girl walking through a door.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 23, 2014)

strakerak said:


> A girl walking through a door.



*me walking through a door.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sexy: R U R' U'
Lexy: L' U' L U
Yxes: R U' R' U
Yxel: L' U L U'


----------

